# Grass fed beef



## Joken (Jul 16, 2016)

They love it. 

View attachment cows.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2016)

Pothead Cows


----------



## sopappy (Jul 17, 2016)

ahah! I always wondered about that slogan ... 
was an American milk industrialist and creator of Carnation evaporated milk and its famous slogan, that it came from "Contented Cows"


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 17, 2016)

Good one sopappy. yes contented cows, in fact i think most cows are kinda happy. grass?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 18, 2016)

What are you, ,racist, ,,where's the white cow. :rofl:


----------



## St_Nick (Aug 10, 2016)

There was three white cows but they stepped out of the picture:bolt:  you know it's only the minority that are targeted :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 11, 2016)

The quality of the meat must be really good. Humans juice it. Having it your entire diet. We have one healthy cow.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 11, 2016)

1100 lb cattle high on pot ,,, id like to see a red neck cow tip that


----------



## sopappy (Aug 12, 2016)

Marijuana is one of the healthiest vegetables in the world (one miracle plant this)
I eat fan leaves daily now. In a salad or a smoothie, but I mix in so much stuff, I couldn't tell you what it tastes like.

oh gee, here we go.... can't use ordinary juicers, need SLOW EXTRACTION
so I go looking, guess I won't be juicing for awhile yet
(100- bucks shipping!? do folks actually pay that on a 200- item ?) 

View attachment juicer.JPG


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 12, 2016)

That looks like a baseball cap. Not a juicier. When do you take the fan leaves to eat. After a dark period. Or just anytime. I have eaten them before. Gagged on the Chlorophil in it. Real bad taste. I can see a juice hiding that. My thought is it more healthy when the chlorophil is not in the leaves?


----------



## sopappy (Aug 12, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> That looks like a baseball cap. Not a juicier. When do you take the fan leaves to eat. After a dark period. Or just anytime. I have eaten them before. Gagged on the Chlorophil in it. Real bad taste. I can see a juice hiding that. My thought is it more healthy when the chlorophil is not in the leaves?



Well, I've been reading up a bit and stumbled across that slow juicer, thought I'd pass it along, ordinary juicers destroy the enzymes (JEZUS!)

Nothing wrong with chlorophyll either, well, except the taste

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/10-amazing-benefits-of-chlorophyll/

which begs the question:
when is the chlorophyll NOT in the leaves? 

and, as usual, never mind the males, but female fans have CB whatever apparently


----------



## sopappy (Aug 12, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> That looks like a baseball cap. Not a juicier. When do you take the fan leaves to eat. After a dark period. Or just anytime. I have eaten them before. Gagged on the Chlorophil in it. Real bad taste. I can see a juice hiding that. My thought is it more healthy when the chlorophil is not in the leaves?



haha a baseball cap with a built-in magnifier for trichrome inspection


----------

